# Isabella



## radicalsam (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She is CUTE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! She sure is adorable. She looks so comfy on the couch!


----------



## radicalsam (Feb 18, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Wow! She sure is adorable. She looks so comfy on the couch!


lol she is. shes a couch potato when she isnt in her hyper moods. one time i was laying on my hubby on the couch and she jumped on me so we were piled on my hubby lol


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks like fun! :wink:


----------

